# Receptor de banda civil.



## fer_jazz (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola a todos en el foro aquí les dejo un receptor de banda civil que funciona en el rango de 26 a 28 Mhz que lo disfruten.
Extraido de la revista saber electronica edición mexicana.
​


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 29, 2009)

Gracias Cacho por la edición, lo subí a megaupload porque no pude comprimir más las imagenes y no me dejaba subirlo al foro pero se te agradece, espero y les interese ese receptor hagan sus comentarios.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 29, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Hola a todos en el foro aquí les dejo un receptor de banda civil que funciona en el rango de 26 a 28 Mhz que lo disfruten.
> Extraido de la revista saber electronica edición mexicana.
> ​



Tu lo as montado ?
Te funciono?


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 29, 2009)

No, aun no me lo he montado, espero montarmelo este fin de semana ya que aun no cuento con el dinero para los materiales.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bueno pues cuantito lo montes, si eres tan amable le echas una fotito y lo grabas para poder ver como funciona, seria una gran labor de tu parte y animarias a los de mas foreros a hacer el montaje.
Bueno, buena suerte con tu montaje, estare atento a los siguientes Links sobre este tema.
Saludos.


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, veré si puedo montarmelo este fin ya que tengo ahorita otras prioridades pero igual y pueder armarlo mientras uds, claro si quieren verdad, la verdad si creo que llegue a funcionar con un correcto montaje se supone que la mayoria de los proyectos de esa revista funcionan.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 1, 2009)

El receptor se trata de un regenerativo, no creo que tengan mayores problemas para hacerlo funcionar. Aunque seria mejor si implementaran un sistema heterodino con un front end mas elaborado.


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 2, 2009)

> El receptor se trata de un regenerativo, no creo que tengan mayores problemas para hacerlo funcionar. Aunque seria mejor si implementaran un sistema heterodino con un front end mas elaborado.


 
Anthony123, Me podrias decir en que se diferencia un receptor regenerativo o uno con sistema heterodino? son solo aficionado a la electronica y de RF no tengo nada de información aun, solo me he armado un trasmisor y analizé su funcionamiento pero de ahi en más no se mas de RF.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 2, 2009)

Acerca del funcionamiento del regenerativo no tngo mucho conocimiento: un oscilador a la misma frecuencia de recepcion (creo que se da un proceso de retroalimentacion con la señal de entrada)

En la heterodinacion, se emplea un oscilador local para que en conjunto con la señal de entrada (RF) se pueda generar una frecuencia intermedia (FI ó IF en ingles) la cual se "pasa" a traves de filtros que pueden ser de distintas tipologías y comportamientos. Con la presencia de la IF se puede tener un receptor capaz de recibir señales muy adyacentes y débiles (Aunque no le quito el merito a los regenerativos que tienen tambien bastante ganancia pero poca selectividad)

Cualquier cosa pregunta 

Saludos


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok anthony123 gracias por aclarar un poco la duda, aun asi tendre que comprar algun libro que sea especificamente de comunicaciones de radio o buscar algun turorial ya que aun tengo mis dudas.
¿Sabes de algun articulo de RF o trasmisores?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Jajajajajaja mi PC esta llena de MB's de información sobre RF, soy amante de ella


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 3, 2009)

Jajajajaja, deberias de pasarme algun articulo o tutorial para iniciarme bien en RF.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Disculpa Andres, esa norma la tenia un poco oxidada.. saludos y disculpa el inconveniente.!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 4, 2009)

Anthony, tienes permiso de la ARRL para redistribuir ese material?

Recuerda las normas, en particular esta:



> *2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------

